# Will sketchup files work with big print program?



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Will sketchup files work with big print program?


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

With Sketchup, you should be able to size a print to anything that you need without a big print program. I haven't tried it because I only very rarely use Sketchup. Autocad has this ability as well.

Charley


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I haven't actually tried Big Print, but I do have it.
Attached is a screenshot from Sketchup. In the "Export" selection, you have the choice of exporting the graphic as a 2d graphic. Options include .png, .bmp, .jpg, and .tif.
Given those choices, I would say yes it could be printed using Big Print.

If you haven't seen it, check out Jay Bates tutorial. Pretty interesting, and good info. Since he saved his work as a .jpg, Big Print shouldn't have any trouble.




Hope this helps.
Note: BTW, I used it once, but I can't recall what for.  Seems like it was for a big moon that I cut out of plywood.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I think it will output full size pattern directly from sketchup you will just have to cut and glue the pages together.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

You still need to convert the sketch up file to jpg file using snipit part of windows 10. Windows key,shift and letter s. I used PoteRazor a web based app to convert jpg to do cut and past. Lines are big an 1/8 wide


----------

